# RB26DETT or RBXDETT (400R's RB28DETT)



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

Which is the better engine? and how much would it cost to get Nismo to Recreate the 400R's Engine? (if they would  )


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Engine was actually built by Reimax 

Your question however is misleading as the RBX GT-2 was based on the RB26 and therefore is just one of the many evolutions of the RB26 base. I think the best thing to do is ask yourself what you want from an engine/car and then set out to make up a spec for the engine to satisfy all your needs.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*AND*

You can actually just buy a HKS 2.8 kit and you are there,
In my oppinion 2.8 suck

Gary


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

> In my oppinion 2.8 suck


Care to explain? (Just curious as to why?) :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Im on Garys side here, generally.

Longer stroke means technicly not a revvy, and more engine stress at high revs.

Bigger bore means smaller bore walls which means effectivley weakening the block.

Bigger capacity doesnt mean more power on a turbocharged car.
Turbocharged cars power is effectivley down to how much the head/cams can flow, and how much the car can rev, providing the turbo, manifolds, etc are not in any way a restriction (and the fuelings up to it!).

80s turbo F1 cars for example, 1400bhp from 1.5litre Turbocharged.

No restrictions on the inlet/exhaust side of things, massivley flowing head, and big big revs is whats needed to create big BHP per litre.

Bigger capacity will give you a more tractable car with more low down power, but wont help top end, but if you want low down power you shouldnt of bought a GTR! You dont NEED lowdown power if you want to go fast anyway, if your driving the car PROPERLY, on drag strip, track, whatever, you will never be below 6000rpm anyhow, and on a high revving car like a GTR maybe even higher!

Power is only a downchange away...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Rather than just the extra 200cc, I would think that it's more to do with lower rod/stroke ratios and the corresponding side loadings and also how much of the space for the rings you lose with the longer stroke kits.

Phil


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Low down power*

are there no engine mods at all that can give you more 
torque low down the rev range?.
Say you were willing to sacrifice top end speed can't you get more lb ft or do you need to run on full boost at higher revs.

IMO once your past 130 or 140 mph does it really matter how much more you can push it, unless of course its a speed challenge or drag strip. I bought mine for some road/track use but would like some low down grunt even at the expense of flat out speed....

Charlie


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks yall. I just wanted to see if i could build a 400R, since i can't buy one. And i don't want to lift the one in London.  But, after looking at other part costs and how long it will take it will be easier to lift the one in london. J/K

It's Just been a dream to get one of the emperor's R31s, R32 GT-R V-spec II, a 400R, and a GT-R V-Spec II Nur N1; but it looks like i wont get the chance.  

A guy can dream, right?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

[c0cky reply]

You sure can Ultimate X, as the BNR34 V-spec II Nur N1 never existed  

[/c0cky reply]


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought the Nurs were based on an N1 Platform?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Whats an N1 platform


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

U don't know about the N1 Specs? It has do wo with the engine. U know the Nurs have Steel turbos instead of ceramic right? And, theres a few more differentces between the regular GT-Rs and the Nurs. 

"2002.02 : As the final limited-production series of the R34 Skyline GT-R, the Nur. series was introduced in Japan. The feature of the GT-R Nur. is a highly accurate engine which improved the weight balance such as pistons and con-rods which are the main parts of the engine based on the N1 specification engine installed in the Nuerburgrings 24 hour race and a domestic Super Taikyu race."--From http://www.j-garage.com/2110.htm. and there's many more. 


U didn't know about the N1 Specs?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

You said:



> N1 Platform?


Not an N1 engine/specs


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

My bad. Shoot me. I messed up on a word. the thing is the N1 was a higher standard for the RB.they took the performance from one level and took it up one. Like elevating it. a Mesa, a table, a platform.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Strange definition of platform you have there. 

So when someone tells you that the new Skyline, Skyline Coupe, 350Z, Stagea, Munaro, FX45 are all based on the same platform what on earth is your interpretation?


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

Now ur just srew'n with me. 

There's more than one deffenition. lol 
and if ur talking about the sorry excuse of the G/V35 of a skyline and the 2007 GT-R i would think they all have a VQ.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Eh eh...

So engine=platform where you come from?


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

Ur lov'n this huh? lol
I think platform as:
1: a level of skill/performance.
2: an elevated mound of earth/any form of flat furniture
3: design
4: and i can't think of anymore this second.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

right, you lost me now. I'm off for a drink!


----------

